# Come and join us to the Fur Club ! [Discord Chat]



## Bearwizurd (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey there peeps and furballs, Bearwizurd here, I've disappeared from FAF for a long time, but for a good reason ! I found a foox's Discord server !
From pep talk to shit posting, normal conversation to sharing experiences, this server is really great to be in ^w^, so with Lord Karma Foox's accord, I hereby entice you peeps to join us ! We're not really that much (23 furballs in total) but the group is really holding together in a great way...

Now we get to the tough part :
_Only 16+ furs may join (sorry in advance D'
_non agressive/respectful behavior is really appreciated (no room for aggressive meanies)

If you're interested please contact Mr.FooxKarma #9121, and come and enjoy the hugpile with us !


----------

